# Discover Leisure - Bust and taken my money



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just found out that Discover Leisure have gone bust. A few weeks back the charger on my Burstner Elegance gave up the ghost just before heading over to Europe.

I called Discover and managed to negotiate a new charger be sent to Abbey Wood Campsite and I would send the faulty unit back. Of course as always the customer is not trusted and I had to trust them by paying for the charger on the understanding that they would refund the cost of the unit when they tested it and found it to be faulty.

I have called them a few times to see when I would get my 670Pounds back.

Unfortunately, I tried again today to be told they had gone bust and I should join the que for my money LOL

At the time of paying for the charger some other robber had bought a number of mobile phones on my credit card so it had been stopped, so I used my Debit Card so bang goes the protection under Section 75. My only hope is my bank accept the claim under the Chargeback scheme, but that seems very unlikely.

Oh well It could be worse I could be one of the poor soles on the dole due to the colapse....lesson learned for me! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

did you pay by credit card?if so tou should have redress through the bank


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

That is pretty unlucky, all round.  I'm sorry for your trouble - what a pain in the butt.



dragabed said:


> did you pay by credit card?if so tou should have redress through the bank


He's already referred to that above.

Dougie.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

dragabed said:


> did you pay by credit card?if so tou should have redress through the bank


No, he said he paid by Debit Card.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Unfortunately, due to my Credit Card being cancelled due to fraudulant transactions I only had my Amex and Visa Debt card with me.

Discover did not accept Amex so I used my Visa Debt Card. Appears Visa Debt is a little better than other debt cards. They have a Claimback Scheme which might...just might refund my money.

I have also written to Burstners' headoffice to see what they say. At the end of the day it was their faulty goods and approved dealer that got me into this mess. I doubt they will refund me but you never know.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Keep at it. On the 10th October we were booked on the shuttle and when we got there at 9am there was a massive delay ( technical ).
The queue for refunds was very long so we left and went down to Dover and got on a boat. On our return, the boss ( Mrs S ) emailed Eurotunnel about a refund, with no proof we had or had not gone on the shuttle. 
There answer was we will not refund as you have no proof but will credit the crossing fare. We have just booked for next May and they gave us the discount of £73. They could have said tough luck.
All credit to them.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Contact your Bank and attempt a claim.

Like you, I believed that you had no redress with a Debit card. On TV a few mornings ago, some expert said you can claim money back. I was not really listening to the TV so I am not sure if there are only certain circumstances for this procedure. Give it a go, you have nowt to lose.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

If you do attempt a claim from Visa I would be careful how you word it. If you paid for the charger and subsequently received it then the 'order' you paid for using the card has arguably been fulfilled. 

The fact that you had 'agreed' to return the faulty unit for a refund I would imagine is more of a warranty issue, thus responsibility resides with the creditors, then it is a sale of goods issue.

If the vehicle is still under manufacturer warranty perhaps you could get the faulty unit replaced and sell the spare unit since you have paid for outright for it you should still be entitled to a replacement.

You could twist the truth with Visa and say the charger was never received - but that could come back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think the law with long distance selling has something to do with it and I also think that although companines do, they should not debit cards until an item is dispatched i.e. in the post or in your van.

Also, I understand that it is illegal to trade if you are insolvent, normally the stage before bankcruptcy is imposed or asked for.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stewart

I think the Visa Chargeback scheme can only refund money from an active bank account ...so say if your goods had never arrived but the firm was still up and running you may have had a good chance but as it is I don't know whether it can work with a company in liquidation.

I can suggest this link though for a document that lays out your rights pretty clearly ...it is a CAB pdf.

http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/c_supplier_has_gone_out_of_business.pdf

Mike


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rig...ying-by-credit-card/consumer-credit-act-1974/

http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rig...it-card/chargeback-on-credit-and-debit-cards/

Worth a go with Chargeback on a Debit Card

Cheers


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

This is a complicated situation and (not that it's much help to the OP), I'm not sure that Section 75 would have been a great deal of help anway. Imagine it had been paid on cc. He pays his £750 for the PSU, on the basis that it'll be refunded if the returned item is found to be faulty. The cc company would probably absolve themselves of liability on the basis that he paid £750 for goods, and those goods were indeed supplied. The fact he was offered a refund under certain conditions would probably be ignored.

Like others have said, a chargeback may be worth a go, otherwise I suppose you could argue that the faulty PSU is still legally yours and demand it back from the administrators. Must have some value if repaired elsewhere?


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the advice, it very much appreciated.

I have sent all the details to the Debt Card provider who are RBS via a Virgin One Account. They have been very good on the telephone and everything has been done via e-mail. I have sent them all the required information and have been assigned a credit dispute advisor who has supplied his telephone number and e-mail address.

They tell me that they now have all the details which are sent off to Visa to process. I asked for a gut feel on how the claim will go, he was unwilling to make comment.

I intend to contact Discover today to see if they can advise if they have the charger or if it has been sent to Burstner.

Burstner have replied to an e-mail I sent saying this is not the way they expect customers to be treated and apologise. They have asked for the chassis number and are going to investigate.

A little bird also told me that Discover have a Burstner Elegance i910 on there yard missing a charger. I wonder if they knew they were going under and were so desperate to get cash they stripped the one I have out of the van and sold it to me knowing they would be bust before having to make the refund...I guess I will never know. :roll: :evil: :evil: 

Finger crossed


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Just one question...daft I know but just in case...you're absolutely certain you used the Visa _Debit _card associated with your One Account rather than the Visa _Credit _card? They supply both, but must admit I only use the former (or rather the credit one is just useful as a stoozing aid...another topic!). As I said above, I suspect it's a moot point in any case.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> Just one question...daft I know but just in case...you're absolutely certain you used the Visa _Debit _card associated with your One Account rather than the Visa _Credit _card? They supply both, but must admit I only use the former (or rather the credit one is just useful as a stoozing aid...another topic!). As I said above, I suspect it's a moot point in any case.


Yes unfortunately it was a Visa Debt card which was used. As said previously a few days before some thief was buying mobile phones on my Visa Credit card so it was cancelled. I only had my Amex, MBNA Visa Card (which was stopped) Caxton Mastercard (for overseas) and my Virgin One Visa Debt card with me as we were heading to France.

I have spoken with Discover this morning and they are trying to locate the defective charger.

Burstner have been in touch saying they want all the details, so looks like they are showing an interest. At the end of the day it is nothing to do with Burstner, but it was one of their approved Dealers and it was their product which was defective. I paid a lot of money for the motorhome so they should in my opinion have some involvement....however, I appreciate they have no legal obligation. But if they want me to invet another 90K in one of there vans they should at least help me out!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm still receiving junk email from Discover, so maybe there are still some active elements out there.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I'm still receiving junk email from Discover, so maybe there are still some active elements out there.


The person I spoke to on the phone at Discover Helpdesk number said she was an ex employee of Discover now working for the Administrator and 20 staff are still working in various branches to tie up loose ends.

I would not be suprised to find Discover Premises reopen in a few weeks as some other name!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"I would not be suprised to find Discover Premises reopen in a few weeks as some other name!"

I suggested that prospect a few weeks ago when the doodah hit the fan, and very surprised it hasn't happened yet.

tony


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Discover took over Harringtons in Delamere,a well established dealers which even my late father dealt with. Then these finance 'experts' must have made them an offer they couldn't refuse.
Sadly with the upsurge in interest in recent years in leisure vehicles,especially, motorhomes,has made these sharp suited spivs to 'invest' in this industry, They have little or no knowledge of the business just number crunching. When the money dissappears they leave the customer dangling,they have no conscience.
As a footnote,which may amuse you;seemingly some *ankers bet millions on the Euro going under-it didn't they lost their fat profit I hope ythe ordinary investor didn't.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> Discover took over Harringtons in Delamere,a well established dealers which even my late father dealt with. Then these finance 'experts' must have made them an offer they couldn't refuse.
> Sadly with the upsurge in interest in recent years in leisure vehicles,especially, motorhomes,has made these sharp suited spivs to 'invest' in this industry, They have little or no knowledge of the business just number crunching. When the money dissappears they leave the customer dangling,they have no conscience.
> As a footnote,which may amuse you;seemingly some *ankers bet millions on the Euro going under-it didn't they lost their fat profit I hope ythe ordinary investor didn't.


Don`t count your chickens yet.

Dave p


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi stewartwebr .sorry to here of your predicament hope things work out o.k . jud


----------

